# Keeping Eastern Beardies with Others



## MathewB (Jun 15, 2011)

In the coming months I am going to get a couple of Beardies, and I was wondering if they would be ok with my Bluie/Cunninghams? It's a large outdoor enclosure but I don't want conflict. In my opinion a black/dark Eastern with a yellow mouth is an amazing looking animal and that is what I'm attracted to. So do they play well with others? Any other things I should know? Any recomendations are welcome



Also I looked on Wikipedia (Cause I'm like that) and it said that they are territorial etc. etc. But I figured they were talking about wild ones. And what is the absolute minimum sized enclosure for 4-5 lizards? Thats including the smallish (20-30cm) Cunninghams

Cheers!


----------



## fugawi (Jun 16, 2011)

I have seen them together in an outdoor enclosure. I wonder if they are only territorial towards each other (Beardies). I would only keep similar sizes together. I would also look at a largish enclosure to minimise contact.


----------



## ajandj (Jun 16, 2011)

blue tongues are very teritorial critters. Personally l wouldn't put them in with anything, even other blue tongues. I've seen first hand what can happen and it aint pretty.
I had 3 eastern blue tongues in a large outdoor pit. Plenty of everything for all to play.They were together for about 3 years and everything was great. Each keeping to his/her self
then oneday i came home, fed them as usual and about 3 hours later, i had 2 dead skinks and a very badly beaten up third.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jun 16, 2011)

^That doesnt sound good.

I have a friend who houses two shinglebacks with two central bearded dragons both inside and in an outdoors enclosure. I dont believe he has any issues. I have also seen Blueys and Bearded dragons housed together before.


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 16, 2011)

i have a beardy with scars on her face, 2 immobile front feet, and a bunch of ribs that are all pokey out from being broken,...

i got her as a 7 yr old, she was housed with a shingleback by her first owner.

i would be very careful what you put with ur blueys, and be prepared to seperate them if things dont work as planned,...


----------



## sweetangel (Jun 16, 2011)

i have 4 blueys, 2 ewd, 2 eastern beardies in a big outdoor pit. but it is big. there is plenty of room to get away. some are social others keep to themselves. i know that there are at least one bluey and one eastern beardie burmating together in the same hide. one bluey on its own. i have one very old and blind eastern beardie and they dont go near her, only the blueys have fought between eachother so far. but i think they would all be fine as long as there is enough room and the beardies are not smaller than the blueys. im putting in my 2 new cunninghams when the weather warms up so i will see how they go  good luck and if u do it just keep an eye on them.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 16, 2011)

ajandj said:


> blue tongues are very teritorial critters. Personally l wouldn't put them in with anything, even other blue tongues. I've seen first hand what can happen and it aint pretty.
> I had 3 eastern blue tongues in a large outdoor pit. Plenty of everything for all to play.They were together for about 3 years and everything was great. Each keeping to his/her self
> then oneday i came home, fed them as usual and about 3 hours later, i had 2 dead skinks and a very badly beaten up third.


 I will guarantee that your pit did NOT have a cover on it. Bluetongues don’t do that to each other and do not have the teeth to inflict wounds, let alone fatal wounds. Their teeth are rounded and too blunt to pierce human flesh. I have had my share of bluey bites as a lad and while they have strong jaws, they simply hang on and don’t attempt to chew. On the rare occasion where two bluetongues come into conflict, they try and bluff their way through it first. If that doesn’t work one might attempt to bite the other on the jaw. If successful they will lock jaws and sometimes roll around a bit, until one releases. When the other lets go it is considered the winner and the loser retreats. So the worst you can expect is some lifted scales around the snout region.

I don’t know what hopped or flew into your pit that did the damage but it was not self-inflicted by the bluetongues.

Blue


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 16, 2011)

Providing adequate space, the use of different environmental niches such as raised basking sites, rocky ledges and crevices for the beardies and cunninghams (Cunninghams often occur on cliffs in the wild but I am sure would do fine with plenty of smaller rocks and crevices), and a little bit of a flatter area for the bluey's I think it would do fine.


----------



## K3nny (Jun 16, 2011)

ajandj said:


> blue tongues are very teritorial critters. Personally l wouldn't put them in with anything, even other blue tongues. I've seen first hand what can happen and it aint pretty.
> I had 3 eastern blue tongues in a large outdoor pit. Plenty of everything for all to play.They were together for about 3 years and everything was great. Each keeping to his/her self
> then oneday i came home, fed them as usual and about 3 hours later, i had 2 dead skinks and a very badly beaten up third.


 
yes although i do agree they can get sorta territorial, i find it odd that they decided to maul each other after 3 years of being together without a problem

back onto the main question, Geck pretty much summed it up
just make sure you have adequate space, a cover (both above and possibly below ground) and similiar sized critters
remember animals are animals and any small thing that runs around and can fit into the mouth is fair game


----------



## MathewB (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah Ive also been bitten, they don't chew.

So in my enclosure there are 2 parts, and Indoor and an Outdoor.
Indoor: 2m long x 90cm wide x 90cm high
Outdoor: 2m Long x 1.8 wide x 90-120ish cm high. 
Is this adequate? I'm thinking of building a raised platform with a log resting on the side for beardies to climb up to. I was going to upload pics but having a lot of difficulty :x


----------



## rio_rat (Jun 16, 2011)

at a wildlife park near where i live i have seen an eastern in with a frilly and a bluey.


----------



## MathewB (Jun 18, 2011)

Indoor Bit:





Outdoor bit:






In this one you can see how high we are going to extend, just under the tile




With some minor tweaks would this be large enough?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 18, 2011)

I think this would probably be large enough yes. But wait until you get a consensus of answers.


----------



## HerpAddict (Jun 18, 2011)

Can central netted dragons be kept with anything? Like a beard yin a tank?


----------



## fugawi (Jun 18, 2011)

They have to be the same size Pratty90, the beardie will just kill the central netteds when big enough.;(


----------



## HerpAddict (Jun 18, 2011)

Right, fair enough. A lot of people keep their beardies together don't they? I've got one sub adult male. If I got a girl would it be fine?


----------



## K3nny (Jun 18, 2011)

depends, i know some would recommend individual keeping unless breeding time
this of course would also vary depending on the temperament of your particular beardie
they can be quite agressive towards tank mates, especially males

if you do put them together they need ample space and lots of hides
whats the tank size if you do put them together? Are they both similiar sized?


----------



## Trench (Jun 18, 2011)

At snakes down under they keep beardys, frill necks, and fat tails together


----------



## Nash1990 (Jun 18, 2011)

Thats a really nice looking pit 

I think an Eastern Beardy would do fine with them as long as they can get away from each other.

And keep an eye on them for the first few weeks after introducing them.


----------



## MathewB (Jun 18, 2011)

Nash1990 said:


> Thats a really nice looking pit
> 
> I think an Eastern Beardy would do fine with them as long as they can get away from each other.
> 
> And keep an eye on them for the first few weeks after introducing them.


 
Thanks, I'm really happy with it and so are my lizards haha.
Do you think that two would ok or would that be pushing the envelope? I've been thinking about and I've decided that I'd introduce them on the holidays when I'm at home so I can keep my eyes on them.


----------



## Nash1990 (Jun 20, 2011)

Two might be pushing it a bit, particularly if you end up with two males as there doesnt appear to be much room to escape each other.


----------



## MathewB (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd love to have 2 but I'm content with one, I've already thought of a name hehe......I'm going to add more hides and basking platform outside, I was thinking a log so the Beardie would be more encouraged to climb up it more so than the Bluey.....have I already posted this? Haha


----------

